# Warm opening day here.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Opening day buck the small one for my combo tag at 7:28AM. 70 yard shot with Remington 870 slugger 20ga. using discontinued Remington 23/4" buckhammer slugs. 70 yard lazered shot buck ran 70 lazered yards. Took out both lungs and dropped the heart loose.
Some people would count the real short thing as a point.
T shirt and sweat shirt unzipped weather day time high temp was 63.









 Al


----------

